# Marcaine and trigger point injections



## cheermom68 (Oct 12, 2010)

Is Marcaine separately billable with trigger point injections?  The doctor injected steroid, marcaine, and lidocaine.  I know that the lidocaine is included but how about the Marcaine? Since it is considered a local anesthetic, even though it is being used for theuraputic reasons,is it included or billable?  This is from the LCD "The local anesthetic administered in conjunction with trigger point injections is included in the practice expense for these procedures."

Thanks
LeeAnn


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Oct 12, 2010)

MCR doesn't pay for this (S0020).  It could become carrier specific for other localities but many carriers consider this bundled into the primary service.


----------

